# Alum Open 2006



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Open Bass Tournament on Alum Creek (N.G. ramp)
Saturday April 29th, 2006 
Entry Fee: $70.00 per boat
Tournament Hours: 7:00am  3:00pm 
1st Place $1000.00 + plaques 2nd Place $600.00 3rd Place $340.00
4th Place $160.00 5th Place $90.00 6th $70 7th - 10th Place $50 
Above payout is based on a 50 boat field. Will be prorated if less than 50 boat field.
Optional Big Bass Pot - $10.00 per boat, 100% payback split into
2 Prizes  1st Prize 70% of pot -- 2nd Prize 30% of pot
50/50 raffle also $2/ticket or 3 for $5 
Boat numbers will be assigned by the date in which the entry form is received by mail. Mailed entries must be received by April 20th , 2006. Cash entries accepted the day of the event but there will be a $5 surcharge . Check in and boat inspection will begin at 5:30am at the ramp. All entries must be checked in by 6:45am. A pre-tournament meeting will begin at 6:50am. On the water . All state and local lake laws must be followed. Midwest Sportsman rules will also apply for weigh in penalties ect . Please check out our website for complete list of rules : http://www.freewebs.com/midwes...ision
Note: 5 Fish Limit per 2 man team or single man team
**********************************************************************************
Please make check/money order out to: Midwest Sportsman COD
Mail to: Midwest Sportsman , 6596 Saylor Ct. - Canal Winchester , Ohio 43110
Any questions that you have feel free to call Phil at 614-348-2410 



Boater_________________________________ Partner______________________________ 

Address_________________________________________ Address________________________________________
________________________________ ______________________________
Phone ________________________________ Phone ______________________________
Email _________________________________ email _______________________________ 

Liability Release: In signing this agreement. we hereby release Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit, its officers, agents, employees, and sponsors from any and all damages, injuries or deaths, claims, demands, costs, or expenses relating to injury of any persons or damage to any property which I may sustain or which I may cause by reason of participating in or in connection with any Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing event. Covenant Not To Sue and Waiver of Subrogation: I further agree that I will never sue Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit for damages on account of any injury or damage that I suffer or cause whether known now or which may develop in the future in connection with this or any other Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing event. I expressly agree to indemnity and hold Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit harmless from any liability whatsoever, including court costs and attorney's fees arising with respect to such action. I understand that in waiving my rights to sue Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit, I am waiving the rights of recovery from Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit of my insurance carrier for any claims they may pay on my behalf. I further understand that by signing this agreement, I waive any rights my heirs or relatives have or may have to sue Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit for liability.
Construction. If this agreement and the release, covenant, and waivers contained herein are found by any court to be overly broad in any manner we ask the court to interpret it as broadly as possible. We signify by our signatures below that we have read and understand the agreement above . Signature_____________________________________________Signature:___________________________________________________ Alum 04-29-06


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Boat numbers
#1 - E. Cain - tba
#2 - D. Davies - J. Wilfong


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

#3 - W. Southan & M. Yarnell

After our meeting on the 18th , I bet it will be hard to get a good boat # !  See everyone there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

#4 G. Le Valley - M. Shaheen


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wont be long everyone . Get your entry's in while you can still get a good boat # .


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Phil - Just wondering what ramp you will be using for your bass tournament? more than likely I will be fishing the lake that day and want to avoid the dock nightmare that will be created for this tourney.
Also, I see that you live in Canal Winchester - I too live in Canal.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello Snyd , we will be going out of the New Galena ramp this day . The ABA will also be useing this ramp the same day so it may be in your best interest to use anouther ramp to save yourself some time . I live by the old covered bridge in Canal , maybe we can get together sometime and do some fishin .  Have a great day .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Boat #5 - J. Coverdale & C. Coverdale 

Good luck guys !  Glad you could join in . 
This event will start to fill up fast now that the weather has gotten nicer . See everyone there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Boat # 6 -- S. Roush & N. Roush

Keep those entry's comeing . This event will surely show alot of HAWGS !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

#8 B. Schott & J. Smurr


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

See everyone at the ramp Saturday morning......Looks like the weather is going to be nice again....  BD


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Vance and I will be there Phil...Can't wait


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry to have to skip this one but my brother has work.....
But on the bright side me and my budds are going to maumeeeeeee 
Have a great tourny and cant wait to see the results...


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Be great to see you again Mike .  Looks like we should have a pretty good turn out . Phone has been driveing me crazy lately ! See everyone there and the best of luck to everyone .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

See everyone in the morning . EDD , to answer your question , that will be fine .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

*Results*

We ended up with 18 teams at our tournament today . Great day to be out for sure ! We had a total of 48 fish being weighed in . There were 28 small mouth and 20 large mouth brought to the scales .

1st pl. - Huber & Lacks with 5 fish weighing 12.37#
2nd Pl. - Hite & Caudill with 5 fish weighing 10.86#
3rd pl. - Vance (NickAdams) & Reeves (Fishingredhawk) with 5 fish weighing 8.83#

1st pl. BB went to Cain (EDD) & Miller with a 3.92# Small Mouth
2nd pl. BB went to Huber & Lacks with a 3.55# Small Mouth

*I would like to thank everyone for comeing out today . We look forward to haveing you back real soon !*


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job to the top finishers. A very well ran tourney. Nice job Brian and Jim two weeks in a row. Adam and mike way to go.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Phil, the tournament went smooth as always. Hope you got some rest. I was just happy to catch some fish on that lake finally!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Congrats to the winners.
Those fish are some nice smallmouth!


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Nice tournament as always Phil.

Thanks Marshall for the kudos.


----------

